# Massive hydraulic fluid loss from 3rd function on loader



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I found the dreaded hydraulic fluid puddle under my Kubota M126X today. Actually traced it back to another farm I was working at yesterday, too.
I looked at the loader valve circuit under cab. Saw the dripping. Observed the two solenoid "cups" with electrical plugs going to them. One of the cups was loose and dripping. Looks like a special nut holds it down. 
Lots of hydraulic fluid lost. Problem is, I don't think its a Kubota part. Might be WR Long, or who knows? 
I guess I'll be starting at Hoobers where I bought it. Guess there's never a good time for a breakdown and waiting for parts.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Might be just an o ring behind that nut JD. Could be an orb fitting.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, I had that happen on a skidsteeer. The nut backs off and then the O -Ring doesnt seal...Quick easy fix once you figure out whats going on...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The nut is gone. Unthreaded and now part of one of my hay fields. What is the position of the o ring? Is it behind the orb, then the outer nut holds the orb against the seal? 
The thing is really hard to get to. The other side is still in tact and easy to get to (wouldn't you know it?) Might take good side off tomorrow to see what I need to order.

I guess at least the parts won't be too $$$. My worry is they come from damn outside vendor. Phones ringing off the hook for hay delivery and field mowing. Now I'm down to the M9540 until parts arrive.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A regular old hydraulic shop might be able to hook you up if you can figure out what it is...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I'm $300-$400 poorer now than I was this morning. So I did lose a large plastic nut off the solenoid shaft, but I also had a torn up gasket (gasket material found inside orb).
Had a hydraulic shop recommended to me by Hoobers. I sent them pics of solenoid and plastic jamb nut. Guy came down, removed solenoid circuit, disassembled, installed new gasket and had one of these cocky looking jamb nuts in stock. Reassembled and tested it while I delivered hay. Back up and running. Now comes the repair bill......

This flimsy plastic jamb nut holds the assembly together. Looks like an accident waiting to happen. Which it is (did) to me.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad you are back up and running.

When I have one of those events happen I just tell my wife it is time for me to pick up more beer cans on the road side. Have to pay the bill somehow.


----------

